# baits for youths



## ben2go (May 29, 2009)

I never had guidance when I started fishing.My father passed when I was young,so I just watched the pros on TV and did what they did.Needless to say I didn't catch much for a long time.My oldest son,11, has caught a few fish on live worms.What would you recommend starting him out on in artifical baits?He is the only person I know that back lashes a closed faced Zebco 202.I also have a 6 year old that wants to skip live bait and go to artifical bait.Any opinions on that?


----------



## G3_Guy (May 29, 2009)

I'm assuming you will be going after bass... if that's the case, I would suggest starting him out on T-Rigged Plastics (Worms & Lizards). It's what my dad started me out on when I was around 6 and I had good success (for a little guy). The other lure he always had me throw was a Pop-R. These were really exciting, especially as a young fellow. I loved to see the explosion on top of the water. Once your boys get their casting down, then you should be able to move them up to crankbaits, jigs and spinnerbaits with minimal problems.


----------



## russ010 (May 29, 2009)

I would do like G3 suggests...

but if he's got any patience, throw out a Senko or a Trick Worm weightless - they always produce for me when nothing else will.

I'd also look into the shakey head combo...


----------



## ben2go (May 29, 2009)

Yep.Bass,blue gill,crappie,big bream.I've used the rigs listed and I have a few pop r's.I think it's a little hot for top water right now.Maybe after another round of rain.We will be fishing from the bank.Boats not big enough for the 3 of us.Yep.Time fur bigger boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (May 29, 2009)

now is a really good time for topwater (buzz baits especially) where you are. I fished them this time of year when I lived up there right on through the end of June


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2009)

In line spinner. Little Mepps or Rooster Tail, and tell him to hang on. 

In a year or so, you can give him a "real" lure. 1/2 or 3/4 ounce spinnerbait. :lol: :lol: May as well start him on the good stuff. 

T-rigged plastics, and weightless senkos will be good when the going gets tough, or if they have a lot of patience. But, most kids want to cast and reel, cast and reel, which is where the inline spinner is advantageous. 

On the flip side, if you can go ahead and instill the patience needed for soft plastics and jigs when young, they will be that much better off in the future. I never needed to slow down when I got started, so now I have a real tough time fishing them. 

You need a good balance of the two.


----------



## Zum (May 29, 2009)

A bobber and a worm works great.
If they are more advanced top water,lures that float or atleast suspend are a big help.Then I finally let them use inline spinners,small spinnerbaits and plastics last,thats only because I don't like fishing plasticsand always have to pee,if i stand still to long....hated hide and seek


----------



## ben2go (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.So far I have everything mentioned above.I love using rooster tails and beetle spins.My youngest probably wouldn't do good with twitching plastics but my oldest might stay calm enough to catch a fish.Still a couple weeks away before we will be able to go fishing.


----------



## Tunnels (May 29, 2009)

I started my son out with lighter weight spinning tackle so he wouldn't get tired too fast. A couple of 5'-6" or 6'-0" rods & inexpensive reels with 6# test. Pop-R's, in-line spinners, rebel Crawfish & one of his favorites was a Hula-Popper.He missed a lot of fish with that thing but it was still exciting.


----------



## BassAddict (May 29, 2009)

T-rigged stick baits IMO, you cant fish sticks wrong and also it will minimize him catching snags or loseing lots of tackle due to miss casts


----------



## flintcreek (May 29, 2009)

My rule with my boys when they were younger was no trebble hooks, other than that I pretty much let them throw what they wanted out of my tackle box. Now 20 years later they are still throwing what they want out of my tackle box. I will however say I have a daughter 5 and she wants to throw what Daddy is throwing. So you might keep this in mind. If you are fishing also and throwing a spinner bait, they will probably want to throw a spinner bait like Dad. So you might want to plan on this and buy lighter lures like you like to fish.

Tight Lines

Flintcreek


----------



## mr.fish (May 29, 2009)

I would recommend any kind of stickbait. Those plastics are idiot proof, as long as you can cast them.


----------



## shamoo (May 29, 2009)

4 and 5 inch plastic worms, he'll love the "thump" when the fish sucks that worm up.


----------



## ilinimud (May 29, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> In line spinner. Little Mepps or Rooster Tail, and tell him to hang on.
> 
> In a year or so, you can give him a "real" lure. 1/2 or 3/4 ounce spinnerbait. :lol: :lol: May as well start him on the good stuff.
> 
> ...




I couldnt agree with this more. I use to catch a lot of fish on a Black Fury Mepps. Also, it would be a great time to teach him how to use the plastics and stuff. My dad NEVER used plastics, so i thought they did not work, well actually he told me they didnt. Now i am horrible with them, and have no confidence in them. I am trying though. The temptation to crank it up is just unbearable though


----------



## bassboy1 (May 30, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention. In the spring and fall months, set them up with a jerkbait (X-rap, Pointer, Staysee, DB minnow etc), and show them how to use it. A kids natural action is so erratic, it is almost always a fish catcher, even when you are throwing the same bait, and not getting bit. It ain't the bait, its the jerk behind it.


----------



## daltonmcgill (May 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I would do like G3 suggests...
> 
> but if he's got any patience, throw out a Senko or a Trick Worm weightless - they always produce for me when nothing else will.
> 
> I'd also look into the shakey head combo...


dang thats wat i was gonna say lol thats what my dad started me on was trickworms weightless no thats my go to bait when nothing else is working :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (May 30, 2009)

I dont think there is a wrong way to go here, as long as your getting them out on the water the rest will come. But to list a few things to try, beetle spin, rat-l-trap, manns baby 1minus


----------



## ilinimud (May 30, 2009)

Beetle Spin, thats a nice one. That is almost the only lure my dad used growing up. It is a fish catcher, but i dont use them much just because that is all my dad ever throws.


----------



## ben2go (May 30, 2009)

We got the kids the 5'6" combo kit with closed faced reels.Kind of like the Zebco 2o2 cambo.I have a fair amount of tackle so we are covered there.I think we will be ready to go in a few weeks.Thanks.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 30, 2009)

I only have experience taking my 4yr old niece fishing, she's now 5. We started with live bait and then went to small stick baits. I kept the bobber on and wacky rigged them with a circle hook. That way is she was not qick on the hookset, which she never was, she did not guthook the fish. I personally feel that as long as the bait looks cool the kids will like fishing with it, regardless if they catch a fish or not. When I was young my dad always let me throw whatever I wanted, I always chose the snagproof frog. Of course I never caught a fish on it when I was little, but I loved fishing with it. I am now a topwater frog fanatic  and actually catch fish, sometimes #-o


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 1, 2009)

I just started taking my 4.5yr old son with me to bank fish. I tried the bobber fishing thing, but he only wanted to cast and reel it back in. The next time we went fishing, I junked that superman fishing rod and let him use a new Pinnacle ultralight pushbutton combo and a beetle spin lure. He casts and reels and cast and reels :lol: He caught his 1st fish which was a crappie, after about 10 casts, and he has since caught 2 largemouth bass.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

That's were we will be starting,on the bank.Crappy thing is I know there will be no fish in that area.I really gotta get a bigger boat.


----------

